# Dethatch blade for walk behind mower?



## Bushman (Mar 28, 2010)

Well I wouldn't do it but here is a link to some who have.Good luckhttp://forums2.gardenweb.com/forums/load/lmower/msg041239404735.html
The link isn't posting right so just copy and paste to your bar.
How's Rochester? I grew up in Oxford/Lake Orion


----------



## Jawbreaker (Feb 11, 2010)

How big is your lawn? I have always used a thatch rake myself but I am exhausted once I am done.


----------



## ferris13 (Sep 25, 2009)

Hey Bushman, Rochester is nice. I love the location. 

Lawn is approx 7,500sqft and I decided just to have the local lawn maintenace guy dethatch in the fall this year. 

Had a soil test done and was way way low in Potassium so I added about 40lbs of that this past weekend along with an organic 8-4-1.


----------

